# Barred Rok/Easter Egger?



## valleychicks

*Barred Rock/Easter Egger?*

My four hens are now 6 months old and I'm wondering if you guys could confirm what I think they are? I bought them from someone that got them from a lady that had way, way too many chickens. We assumed they were Barred Rock/Easter Egg crosses and that they were all the same age. One has always been bigger than the others, and now another one is almost her size. The third is a bit smaller, but the fourth is the same size as my 8 week old silkies! She's always been tiny and I thought she would fill in, but she hasn't much. She seems taller than the others and she's the one with the crazy feathers on her face (her name is Pixie). Pixie is very sweet, VERY docile, calm and always stays back with the Silkies when the others take off foraging. She's always been that way.

Picture 1 is Doris. She looks the most like an Easter Egger mix to me. She's the most dominant chicken I have (over the rooster!).

Picture 2 - Doris, Phyllis, Rose - the three main chickens. Two look almost like a Barred Rock and are the biggest. The one in the middle has more brown.

Picture 3 - Doris and Rose

Picture 4 - Rose, she's always been the biggest one and has matured the fastest.

Picture - Sweet little Pixie. The smallest one. Doesn't seem to be maturing at all.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

If it were up to me, I'd say most of them are Dominique/Easter Egger crosses because of the pea comb. (I think that's what the small comb is called)


----------



## valleychicks

Don't Dominique's have rose combs though?


----------



## Apyl

Barred is a color that is common among quit a few breeds. Being in the US I am not sure what barred breeds are common in Canada. My opinion is that are a barn yard mix of multiple breeds . I don't see Easter Egger at all in them, I see barring , feathered legs in some, small single combs as well as pea. A lot of the combs are hard to make out except a couple . If the person whom these originate from had way to many chickens I can bet she had more than two breeds in one pen. I would have to say unless you seen the original flock with the possible breeds you will never know what exactly they are. Heck even the parents were probably mixes, there is no way of knowing.


----------



## JC17

Whatever they are, they're very pretty birds


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Awe, they look a lot like the Golden Cuckoo Maran pair I'm raising... who also have feathered legs and pea combs.... here's a pic of mine (sorry they're younger) for comparison. The rooster has the same blonde barred head as one of yours... I have no idea what the last one is though, other then very pretty.


----------



## kaufranc

I agree, I don't see EE either. The feathered leg is odd too. EE don't have feathered legs. I like the little one! She seems very sweet looking!


----------



## jennifer

They are really cute


----------



## valleychicks

Any idea where the crazy feathers of the smallest one would come from? And why she's so small, yet tall?


----------



## Jim

valleychicks said:


> Any idea where the crazy feathers of the smallest one would come from? And why she's so small, yet tall?


With the head feathers, I have to wonder if there was some polish mixed in there somewhere.


----------



## valleychicks

Here's a couple more of Pixie, my smallest gal.


----------



## valleychicks

I looked up Golden Cuckoo Marans and they look almost identical! Sort of embarrassing thinking they were Barred Rock mixes.. They look so so similar to Cuckoo Marans. Except Pixie..not sure about her.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

If they are EE birds they do have aricona in thier background which do have crest


----------

